# Anyone know anything about birds? Can wings grow back?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all, wonder if anyone knows the answer to this?

My dad every year puts some "sticky wrap" stuff around the bottom of his plum trees to prevent ants etc climbing up and eating the fruit.

Today I was at my Mums and she heard fluttering coming from the tree. When we checked it a poor little bird had got its wing stuck in the sticky stuff. It had obviously been hanging there a while and had lost lots of its feathers in its struggle to get itself free.

I managed to get a hold of the bird in one hand and ease the wing away from the sticky stuff with the other, but I had to be very firm, like pulling a plaster, because the poor little thing was stuck fast! Once I freed it, it hopped off across the garden. It's wing was obvioulsy damaged and it couldn't fly so it hopped into a bush and we saw it making its way up through the branches.

I think it has just lost the main feathers from it's wing - there were lots still stuck to the stuff quite boney feathers if you know what I mean?

Will it mend itself? The poor little thing. My dad is mortified as he has used that stuff for years now and this has never happened before.

Any idea if the little bird will be ok?

Tracy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah poor little thing. 

I'm not sure but I think feathers do grow back, however they take quite a long time. The chances are it will be a while and since the little bird can't fly without them it's very vulnerable to predators in this state and will likely not make it (especially if it's a migratory bird as it won't be able to mirgate). If you can, and if you have a bird sanctuary nearby, it might be an idea to try and get hold of the bird (if it still around) and take it there for proper rehabilitation. Failing that the RSPB or RSPCA could proabbly advise you. 

Hope he makes it, little mite.


C~x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

don't try to catch it before contacting the RSPB or RSPCA or maybe SSPCA (if in scotland) you might get it more upset honey.  

but call them they'll give you advice. x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Im afraid its flight feathers wont grow back until its next moult. You'd be best to phone your local wildlife hospital and ask for advice. Good luck xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks guys.

We can't find the little thing anywhere since it hopped up into the bushes.  We will keep looking though.  Luckily the cats around our way are pretty old now and no longer go hunting like they used to.  

Cheers
Tracy
x


----------

